
Show HN: Multiline JavaScript Converter - bbody
https://jsstringconverter.bbody.io/
======
bbody
OP here, this is a tool I built for converting AngularJS HTML templates into
ES5 friendly JavaScript arrays (had no control over build process). ES6's
template literals has made this largely redundant. But have been using it for
code samples that need to be stored in JavaScript or JSON. Hope someone finds
it useful!

